# Neue AMD Grafikkarten R7 260X, R9 270X und 280X nicht schneller als bisherige HD7.



## Lunica (9. Oktober 2013)

.

*Angaben in FPS (Gesamtwertung aller Spiele ohne Physx) 1920x1080 @ Ultra & 4xAA.*

    Alan Wake, Version vom 18.7.2012
    Anno 2070, Version 2.0
    Assassin's Creed 3, Version 1.06
    Battlefield 3, Version 1.6
    Bioshock: Infinite, Version #7
    Company of Heroes 2, Version vom 10.9.2013
    Crysis 3, Version 1.4
    Far Cry 3, Version 1.05
    Grid 2, Version vom 29.8.2013
    Hitman: Absolution, Version 1.0.446.0
    Metro: Last Light, Version 1.0.0.2
    Project Cars, Version B552
    Risen 2, Version vom 10.5.2012
    Splinter Cell: Backlist, Version 1.2
    Tomb Raider, Version 1.01.748.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: CB

PS. Die 290 und 290X erscheinen noch nicht in dem Benchmark. Da der Startpreis jedoch bei ~500-600€ liegt erübrigen sich die Karten so oder so für den Großteil bis auf weiteres.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2013)

Ob die schnellste nun schneller ist als die bisher schnellste, ist ja an sich egal - außer jemandem reichte selbst eine 7990 noch nicht  Interessant wird es, wenn die dann in den Läden stehen und was die dann kosten - wenn ne R9 280X zB für um die 300€ zu haben ist und dabei vlt auch sparsamer als ne 7970 GHZ ist, dann wäre das ein erfolgreicher Release.

*edit* okay, beim Strom quasi kein Unterschied zu gleichstarken HD7000er-Modellen http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2013/amd-radeon-r7-260x-r9-270x-und-280x-im-test/10/  dann ist die Frage halt vor allem der Preis.


----------



## Lunica (9. Oktober 2013)

> wenn die dann in den Läden stehen und was die dann kosten - wenn ne R9 280X zB für um die 300€ zu haben ist und dabei vlt auch sparsamer als ne 7970 GHZ ist, dann wäre das ein erfolgreicher Release.



Warum? Du bekommst eine 7970 mit 1100 MHz bereits für 250€.
Und die Matrix 7970 mit weniger Takt aber "besserem Kühler zwecks OC Versuch" gibt es für 260€.
Da die 280X nicht mal weniger Strom verbraucht erübrigt sich die Karte doch.

Ähnlich wie beim GTX6-7 Refresh - Da konnte sich auch nur die GTX780 Jetstream "absetzen".

Einzig die 290X / 290 jene noch nicht im Benchmark auftaucht wird sich gegenüber der HD7970 "absetzen" können.
Wird aber garantiert nicht billig. Die 290X soll um die 600€ kosten und die 290 um die 500€.
Das wäre in etwa der Preis einer GTX780 Jetstream.

Wenn AMD jetzt auch so "Mini-Steps" wie Nvidia einführt dann wäre das ja gar nicht gut.
Normalerweise müsste sich die Leistung alle 2 Jahre in etwa "verdoppeln" bei Grafikkarten (Single GPU!).
Aber Intel stagniert ja auch. Sandy - Ivy - Haswell ... Nicht viel Unterschied.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Warum? Du bekommst eine 7970 mit 1100 MHz bereits für 250€.
> Und die Matrix 7970 mit weniger Takt aber "besserem Kühler zwecks OC Versuch" gibt es für 260€.
> Da die 280X nicht mal weniger Strom verbraucht erübrigt sich die Karte doch.


 Es sind 1-2 Modelle 7970er in der Tat seit ganz kurzer Zeit (vorgestern waren die Preis noch defintiv höher) GELISTET zu dem Preis, aber ob der Preis so bleibt und es nicht nur Restposten sind, die ganz fix ausverkauft sind, das muss man abwarten. Die eine ist auch NUR bei alternate so billig, die andere bei 4 Shops - ansonsten sind es (inkl. Versand) überall sehr wohl 290€, und das IST für mich "um die 300€" 

Aber Du weißt doch sowieso, wie das meinte - wenn ich 300€ schreibe, dann stehen die 300€ natürlich nicht für immer fest. Es ist ja wohl logisch, dass ich das so meinte: wenn die Karte(n) dann bei Release ähnlich viel kosten, auf keinen Fall mehr kosten wie die gleichstarken 7000er und vlt sogar weniger Strom brauchen, dann ist es ein guter Release. Dass der Stromverbrauch schonmal nicht geringer ist, das hab DANACH ja dann finden können und dazueditiert - wenn die neuen AMDs dann nicht sogar billiger sind, wäre es natürlich kein Fortschritt. 

Außer die Treiber sind vlt noch nicht angepasst, und mit neuen Treibern werden die neuen Karten vlt. dann doch schneller. Das muss man auch noch abwarten.


*EDIT* jetzt haben die ersten zwei Shops neue AMDs schon gelistet, allerdings zT mit PLatzhalterpreisen, denn je zwei R7 und R9 zu jeweils 1220,99€: das ist natürlich nicht der später gültige Preis, und bei einem Shop is ne R9 280X gelistet für 290€ http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=gra16_512&xf=1440_R9+290X%7E1440_R9+280X%7E1440_R7+250%7E1440_R7+240#xf_top


----------



## Lunica (9. Oktober 2013)

> Es sind 1-2 Modelle 7970er in der Tat seit ganz kurzer Zeit (vorgestern waren die Preis noch defintiv höher) GELISTET zu dem Preis, aber ob der Preis so bleibt und es nicht nur Restposten sind, die ganz fix ausverkauft sind, das muss man abwarten.




Da waren in den letzten  Wochen verschiedene 7970 für 250€ drin.
Von MSI war auch eine drinnen um 250€ mit 1050 MHz. 
Und zwar vom 18.9 bis 1.10.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Da waren in den letzten Wochen verschiedene 7970 für 250€ drin.
> Von MSI war auch eine drinnen um 250€ mit 1050 MHz.
> Und zwar vom 18.9 bis 1.10.


 
Ne echte GHZ-Edition oder die normale? Und bei nem bekannten shop oder bei "trusted salesman CO HongKong ltd" ?   Ich meine die GHz-Edition, die hab ich in den letzten Wochen nie unter 300€ wahrgenommen. Is aber trotzdem scheissegal, weil es darum geht: wenn die neuen (in seriösen und bekannten Shops) nicht teurer, am besten sogar billiger sind als die alten gleichstarken, dann isses okay.


*edit* die einzige offzielle GHz-Edition der 7970 von MSI ist die hier, und die war nie unter 299€ bis diese Woche http://geizhals.at/de/?phist=860370&age=28 du meintest wohl die mit 1000MHz http://geizhals.at/de/?phist=937998&age=28 das ist aber keine GHz-Edition (Tahiti XT und nicht XT2)


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Benchmarks mit alten Spielen auf Basis unoptimierter Treiber.....unfairer Vergleich

Wie viel die neuen Karten taugen, wird man erst sehen, wenn die Treiber ausgereift sind und Mantle genutzt wird. Ein BF 4 Benchmark mit DirectX und Mantle auf Basis eines optimierten Treibers wäre vielleicht aussagekräfig.


----------



## Lunica (9. Oktober 2013)

Mantle kommt erst im Dezember und betrifft bis auf weiteres nur BF4.
Außerdem gibt es unter Win7 noch allgemeine BF4 "Leistung"-Probleme die behoben werden müssen.
Unter Win8 kannst du im Moment etwa +50% an Leistung dazurechnen dies die BF4 Beta betrifft.

Win7 / BF4 Beta



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunica (9. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ne echte GHZ-Edition oder die normale? Und bei nem bekannten shop oder bei "trusted salesman CO HongKong ltd" ?


 
Die hier Preisentwicklung f (250€)
Und zwar bei ganz normalen Händlern.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Die hier Preisentwicklung f (250€)
> Und zwar bei ganz normalen Händlern.


 
hab ich doch auch schon verlinkt: das ist keine GHz-Edition

*edit* mein Link wurde leider falsch umgewandelt, aber das ist die, die ich auch verlinkt hab


----------



## LordCrash (10. Oktober 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Mantle kommt erst im Dezember und betrifft bis auf weiteres nur BF4.
> Außerdem gibt es unter Win7 noch allgemeine BF4 "Leistung"-Probleme die behoben werden müssen.
> Unter Win8 kannst du im Moment etwa +50% an Leistung dazurechnen dies die BF4 Beta betrifft.
> 
> ...


 Bleiben die unoptimierten Treiber....


----------



## MisterSmith (10. Oktober 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Normalerweise müsste sich die Leistung alle 2 Jahre in etwa "verdoppeln" bei Grafikkarten (Single GPU!)


Das kann auf Dauer sowieso nicht möglich sein, aller spätestens wenn man sich an 0.1 nm anähern *würde* wäre Schluss.  

Was den Preissturz der 7970 betrifft, kann mir nicht so ganz vorstellen dass das einfach nur Restposten waren, bei der folgenden Grafikkarte von Asus war dies z. B. auch der Fall, bei dem damaligem Preis von um die 240 Euro wäre ich fast schwach geworden. 

http://geizhals.de/?phist=729055


----------



## Lunica (10. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hab ich doch auch schon verlinkt: das ist keine GHz-Edition
> 
> *edit* mein Link wurde leider falsch umgewandelt, aber das ist die, die ich auch verlinkt hab


 
Warum soll das keine sein? Läuft "Out of the Box" immerhin mit 1050 MHz.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Warum soll das keine sein? Läuft "Out of the Box" immerhin mit 1050 MHz.


 
Weil "Ghz-Edition" nicht einfach nur "1000MHz" bedeutet, sondern die hat nen etwas anderen Chip: Tahiti TX vs. Tahiti XT2 mit auch höherem Speichertakt plus nem zusätzlichen Takt-Boost, so dass plus 50-100 weitere MHz entstehen können. Nicht ohne Grund steht ja hinter dem "7970" in den Tabellen auch noch "GHz", und zB in der zweiten Tabelle, die Du verlinkt hast (mit der höheren Auflösung), ist auch die normale 7970 mit drin. Klar: ne übertaktete normale kommt an eine nicht-OC GHZ-Edition ran, aber bei den GHz-Edition sind auch unter den günstigsten Modellen übertaktete dabei

Ändert aber alles nix dran, dass es bei der Einordnung der neuen AMDs darauf ankommt, wie teuer die im vergleich zu anderen, gleichstarken und gut verfügbaren "alten" Modellen ist. Egal ob die 7970 als Ghz- oder nichtGHz-Edition nun 200, 250 oder 500€ kostet


----------



## Lunica (11. Oktober 2013)

Update: Der Bench der GTX780 Jetstream stimmt nicht. Ist nur ein Spiel und nicht alle.
Also könnte man die Ergebnisse nur mit dem Standardtakt vergleichen >> uninteressant.



> Bleiben die unoptimierten Treiber....



Ich gehe mal optimistisch davon aus das im Dezember Mantle mit + ~20% vor den DX11 Resultaten liegen wird.
50% finde ich zu sehr "Voodoo".
In einem Spiel bringt das aber noch relativ wenig. Wenn Mantle eine Eintagsfliege wie TressFX wird dann kann man die API quasi knicken.
Sollten jedoch mehrere Spiele mit Mantle Support kommen und Mantle auch etwas "bringt" dann wäre das natürlich ein großes + für AMD.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Update: Der Bench der GTX780 Jetstream stimmt nicht. Ist nur ein Spiel und nicht alle.
> Also könnte man die Ergebnisse nur mit dem Standardtakt vergleichen >> uninteressant.
> 
> 
> ...


 Wäre schön, wenn es mehr Spiele unterstützen als es bei PhysX der Fall ist, denn auf jeden Fall ist Mantle ein größerer Vorteil als die rein optisch "netten" PhysX-Effekte


----------

